# Converting Dish Network Wiring for OTA



## Ubertrout (Apr 24, 2020)

I've moved into a new place and the previous owners had Dish Network, and this box is on the side of the house and connects the Dish dish to the coax wired through the house. Can I hook a OTA antenna to it (and where) or is it a proprietary thing?


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't really know anything about Dish hardware, but in order to reuse any of your existing setup for OTA, you will need to buy and install an OTA antenna, as you won't be able to use the existing dish for that. You can trash this box in the picture as well. You will need a splitter and connect your new OTA antenna to the splitter via RG-6 coax, and then connect the Host leads to the splitter. The other end of the Host leads I'm assuming are where the Joey is or used to be. Hopefully you have prewired coax lines in each room you want OTA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ubertrout said:


> Can I hook a OTA antenna to it (and where) or is it a proprietary thing?


Nope, you can't have OTA antenna with it.

Yes, it's e* DPP/DPZ secret technology device, good only for dish equipment (two hoppers as been connected before)


----------



## Ubertrout (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks! And to be clear I purchased a Channel Master antenna, I knew enough to know the dish wouldn't work. I guess I should pick up something like the CM-3414 to replace the Dish box?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check other forums with discussions of OTA DVRs... like "DVR+"


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Your box there is to convert DishProPlus switch outputs to connect 2 Hoppers and multiple Joeys. Totally useless for OTA use.

The RG6 coax is usable for OTA use. You might be able to use the dish bracket to mount your OTA antenna on, depending on which direction your OTA stations are located at from your location.


----------



## Ubertrout (Apr 24, 2020)

scooper said:


> Your box there is to convert DishProPlus switch outputs to connect 2 Hoppers and multiple Joeys. Totally useless for OTA use.
> 
> The RG6 coax is usable for OTA use. You might be able to use the dish bracket to mount your OTA antenna on, depending on which direction your OTA stations are located at from your location.


Yeah, that's what I'm going to try to do I think.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

All three of the lines on the left side of the Duo Node go/went to the dish. You can use any one of them for your OTA antenna (or not, depending on where you need to place the OTA antenna).

The two lines on the right side went to the set-top boxes and they can be used for distributing your OTA signal inside the home.

Do NOT assume that you need a preamp or a distribution amp. Start with a splitter.

Have you researched whether or not OTA is even an option for your area?

Here's a link to a signal prediction site: RabbitEars.Info


----------



## Ubertrout (Apr 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> All three of the lines on the left side of the Duo Node go/went to the dish. You can use any one of them for your OTA antenna (or not, depending on where you need to place the OTA antenna).
> 
> The two lines on the right side went to the set-top boxes and they can be used for distributing your OTA signal inside the home.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Antennaweb shows essentially all signals as yellow. I have a splitter I'll try first. There's also a fair number of splitters and such shenanigans inside the house from prior wiring.


----------



## Ubertrout (Apr 24, 2020)

FWIW, tried a standard flat indoor antenna at the corner of the house (indoors) and got 3 signals pretty well, essentially nothing else. Going to put up antenna this weekend outdoors.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good move, a best place to set it is outdoor


----------



## Ubertrout (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay, got PBS, ABC, NBC, and a slightly shaky FOX through two splitters. I'd like CBS but I think I'll just keep this for basic TV and use streaming for the rest. Going to return the amplified splitter.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What is the callsign of your CBS station? Maybe we can make recommendations to help you get it.

Here's a site where you can look at some predictions for your TV reception: RabbitEars.Info


----------



## Ubertrout (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah, I think it's antenna orientation - I'm in Carbondale, IL. The two stations from Cape Girardeau are CBS (not coming in) and FOX (not coming in well). My antenna is facing S/SE, which should put everything on a 180 degree plane, but I think I'd need to change the orientation to get them. Of course, then I'd likely lose ABC.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ubertrout said:


> Yeah, I think it's antenna orientation - I'm in Carbondale, IL. The two stations from Cape Girardeau are CBS (not coming in) and FOX (not coming in well). My antenna is facing S/SE, which should put everything on a 180 degree plane, but I think I'd need to change the orientation to get them. Of course, then I'd likely lose ABC.


The beamwidth of a mid-gain antenna is nowhere near 180 degrees -- it is perhaps more like 60 degrees. As it is, you're probably getting WSIU on the back side of your antenna.

Because KFVS and KBSI are around 110 degrees away from the main WSIL transmitter, that's not going to work and the WSIL translator from Cape Girardeau is pretty wimpy.

Without going to a multi-antenna system, I think you're getting more or less what you're going to get.


----------



## Ubertrout (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah, I kind of figured that if I start moving the antenna I lose more than I gain. I'll just live with this - thanks.


----------

